# Call Signs



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm looking for call signs for these 1950s ships (in order of my signings):
Dunera GBBR as I recall.
Hughli (James Nourse)
Corburn (Wm Cory)
Mahanada (Brocks) GOFM?
Maskeliya MRSQ?
Mahseer
Mawana
Matra
Mahronda
Malakand
Malabar
Marwarri MBVY?

Perhaps they might be in an old Lloyds List in some archive. But maybe this forum is the first place to call first. 
I'm writing memoir to keep the synapses firing - I've reached the bit where the collier Corburn has engine failure off the Lizard in a storm- I sent XXX that day.
Any help much appreciated.
Harry


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Call signs*



Harry Nicholson said:


> I'm looking for call signs for these 1950s ships (in order of my signings):
> Dunera GBBR as I recall.
> Hughli (James Nourse)
> Corburn (Wm Cory)
> ...


Harry, Mahanada. Maskeliya, and Marwarri and Dunera are correct. Malabar GCTT. Malakand GOFP, MAHSEER GZSV, MATRA GZYJ, MAHRONDA GDNB, CORBURN GQMF. MAWANA GWWZ. Hope this helps. Cheers, Roger


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Harry, Hughli is GJPV - Lloyds Register 1950-51 Cheers, Roger


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Roger Bentley said:


> Harry, Mahanada. Maskeliya, and Marwarri and Dunera are correct. Malabar GCTT. Malakand GOFP, MAHSEER GZSV, MATRA GZYJ, MAHRONDA GDNB, CORBURN GQMF. MAWANA GWWZ. Hope this helps. Cheers, Roger


Brilliant, Roger. And from Lloyds Register too! That's saved me a trip to Middlesbrough archives. I'd been pessimistic about Hughli and Corburn, though I half-expected that a Brocklebank man would come up with the rest. Now I'm writing about those times I realise how much I found Brocks to be a haven of sanity after the vagaries of Marconis.
I'm much obliged.
I hope all is well with you and your good lady.
Best wishes
Harry


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Lloyds*



Harry Nicholson said:


> Brilliant, Roger. And from Lloyds Register too! That's saved me a trip to Middlesbrough archives. I'd been pessimistic about Hughli and Corburn, though I half-expected that a Brocklebank man would come up with the rest. Now I'm writing about those times I realise how much I found Brocks to be a haven of sanity after the vagaries of Marconis.
> I'm much obliged.
> I hope all is well with you and your good lady.
> Best wishes
> Harry


Great Harry, Glad they are OK. I have two registers 1950-51 and 62-63, invaluable for research, and Tony Selman has two for the 1970s period. Still reasonably all well for us both but had a few health problems nothing serious but a bit frustrating getting it sorted! Must be the age! Best wishes with the book. Regards, Roger


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Harry, Roger beat me to it. I was just reaching for my list and saw he had just posted. I also have a list of coast and ship stations form 1953 and list of ship stations for 1963. Between us we can cover most bases for c/s queries. Regards, Tony


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's the ones I can recall:
Mahanada (Brocks) GOFM? 
Maskeliya MRSQ? Correct
Mahseer GZSV
Mawana GWWZ
Matra GZYJ
Mahronda GDNB
Malakand GOFP
Malabar
Marwarri MBVY?

Happy Days
gwzm


----------

